
Pornhub Bypasses Ad Blockers with WebSockets - edibleEnergy
http://blog.bugreplay.com/post/152579164219/pornhubdodgesadblockersusingwebsockets?utm_source=hn&utm_medium=post
======
k__
TL;DR uBlock Origin already blocks WebSocket ads.

I think the only viable way to get ads to the users is by randomizing it into
"regular" content.

PornHub already shows you a big wall of images from videos, why not add a view
images that are ads?

~~~
ediblenergy
It did strike me as odd while researching this that they spent so much time
getting around ad blockers when they own the ad server as well as the
content..

They could leverage the kind of stuff Facebook does already by serving the ads
as regular content.

